# New River, VA



## Captain Ahab (May 2, 2007)

Fished a float trip on the New River with New River Guide Services last Sunday. What a spectacular place, they get huge Walleye, Stripers and of course what I was after, Smallies. I watched a boat unload some real big flathead catfish, the guide said that he has seen them in river over 5 feet long!

We had a slow day, but caught some nice bass, not the lunkers that I was after, but still a great time.

https://www.newriverfishing.com/


----------



## dampeoples (May 2, 2007)

Nice Dave! 

I've never been on a guided trip, but thought I might go later this year, a week or two before our big tournament, to get a head start! Do they give you good tips, or the why's that they went where they did, or are they pretty tight lipped, just putting you on some fish?


----------



## Jim (May 2, 2007)

It looks like you had a nice trip! 1 or 2 more times and you will not need the guide?


----------



## dampeoples (May 2, 2007)

One or two more time for him at that place, and he'll need a divorce!

A little further south, Dave, I've got a couch with your name on it.


----------



## JustFishN (May 2, 2007)

dampeoples said:


> One or two more time for him at that place, and he'll need a divorce!
> 
> A little further south, Dave, I've got a couch with your name on it.



HAHAH you are so funny! This is why I love coming here... always a good laugh!




Awesome fish Dave!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 3, 2007)

This Guide was great, he continually fishes the river and was not tight lipped at all. Besides giving general info about the targeted species, he also had a vast amount of knowledge about the river, stockings, shockings, and current flow. 

Of course, hearing about how two days before they caught 50 bass in a spot sucked as we were having a slow day (we had a front move in the might before) 

The guide service we used had the perfect equipment to fish the river, we used jumbo inflatable rafts that were very stable (you could stand and cast all day) and the guide rowed for the entire tome. He also used a custom anchor of heavy chain with a wind up winch that the guide controlled from his seat. he could let the boat drift slowly, anchor up or hold us in position with ease.

the right equipment makes all the difference, especially because of the rapids and heavy current in parts of the river


----------



## Jim (May 3, 2007)

esquired said:


> This Guide was great, he continually fishes the river and was not tight lipped at all. Besides giving general info about the targeted species, he also had a vast amount of knowledge about the river, stockings, shockings, and current flow.
> 
> Of course, hearing about how two days before they caught 50 bass in a spot sucked as we were having a slow day (we had a front move in the might before)
> 
> ...




That is awesome! A good guide and service do make all the difference in the world!


----------



## dampeoples (May 3, 2007)

Was talking to Z-man about us getting one before the classic, he's used the guy before, and he doesn't think it'll be worth it. Maybe we could find another


----------

